# Wanna hang out this evening



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to get this rotten wood burned up, if your in the Cantonment area, (anywhere really... lol) your welcome to drop by. I have a few beer, but not many so... Some of my neighbors will be here, but I've heard all their BS stories (their starting to make them up now...lol) so if you come hear some of this crap, drop by... go ahead and park along the road in front of the house, that will gives these SOB's something to talk about... ha ha 

This wont be an all night fishing trip I figure until about 10 or so... (I'm showing houses tomorrow.... )


or call me @ 4-50-6-2-7-6 (I'm not sure why people do this to their phone numbers, so I'll do it too...)

Oh, I'm lighting this at about 5....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome time with awesome friends. Good to meet a few new people! what a nice relaxing evening. good times!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry, we didn't get home from the gun range until after 5, maybe next time.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Like Clint Eastwood use to say "that's mighty white of you ."


----------

